# Tuesday Port A



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm trying to get up a trip for Tuesday 3-27. This may be a deep trolling trip or an overnight sword trip. This will depend on weather and interest. If your off and interested PM me.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys make it out Vance? Weather here in SA was ****ty...not sure if it made it down there or not.


----------



## reel-deel (Jan 8, 2011)

Saw u were looking to head out Tuesday and didn't know if u needed some help on the water... I live in sa and go on days off mon night. Depending on target species, I've got some gear and always pull my weight monetarily and work load wise.. Shoot me a text or something if ya like..

Jeremy
8305708947


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like this thread was bout 3 months old....


----------



## reel-deel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya, was actually trying to pm him not reply to this post... Saw in blue water board he was headed out this Tuesday..


----------

